# ¿Cómo encender fuente de Xbox 360 Slim?



## sepiroh (Dic 23, 2010)

Saludos a todos:

Resulta que ya tiene un año que se descompuso mi consola xbox 360 después de dos años de ser reparada y 3 de ser comprada. La garantía ya no cubrió a una consola tan vieja, etc, etc... Hace poco compré una consola nueva y quiero aprovechar todas las partes posibles de la anterior para futuros proyectos. Tengo ventiladores y disipadores, el adaptador para controles inalámbricos y algunas otras piezas muy útiles.

Acabo de ver la etiqueta de la fuente y tiene como salida 12V, 16A y 5V 1A (para standby), lo que la hace una muy buena fuente para el banco de trabajo. Probé la tensión entre los pines y en todas tengo 0V mientras el foco estaba naranja. Supongo que se ha de parecer a las fuentes AT, que encienden poniendo en corto dos terminales, pero antes de arruinar algo quería saber si alguno tiene algo de información al respecto.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Dic 26, 2010)

Si miras el conector de frente (como en la imagen), tienes que cortocircuitar las dos conexiones que estan en la parte superior, un poco escondidas y colocadas perpendiculares a las principales. 
Asi tendrás los 12V entre las principales, los pines superiores son los positivos y los inferiores los negativos (si mal no recuerdo).
Si cortocircuitas los terminales no te preocupes, porque la luz de la fuente se pondrá roja para protegerse, desenchufas, esperas, vuelves a enchufar y esta otra vez lista.


----------



## maton00 (Dic 26, 2010)

puedes hacer esto ,yo uso una igual para hacer funcionar amplis(poder arreglarlos)
saludos
usa una pequeña tuerca o abre el dispositivo y coloca un pequeño puente en los terminales marcados de color naranja,son: standby y  +5volts


----------



## sepiroh (Dic 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias, con su ayuda ya la pude hacer funcionar. No me había fijado que senía esas dos pequeñas terminales. Ahora a disfrutar.


----------



## DealTech (Mar 11, 2016)

Saludos, en estos días llego a mis manos una fuente de poder de un Xbox Slim el modelo es PB-2121-02MX me pareció muy interesante que la corriente en la linea de 12V es de 9.6 amperios, la conecte y vi que da voltaje de standby 5V pero no enciende el de 12V, al parecer solo enciende conectándola a la consola, alguien sabe como encenderla sin consola para aprovecharla en otros proyecto? he buscado la información en Internet y aparece de otros modelos y al parecer hay que hacer algún puente pero no estoy seguro de como seria.

Gracias por su ayuda!!! ...


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día mira como es conector puenteas los 5V Azul con Rojo y listo.

http://cwackduck.com/?p=29













Maki.


----------



## DealTech (Mar 11, 2016)

Gracias, la fuente es es la que subo en las imágenes, esta sin el cable.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día viste el video? Como veras funciona para todas las versiones.

Maki.


----------



## DealTech (Mar 11, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día viste el video? Como veras funciona para todas las versiones.
> 
> Maki.



Muchas gracias, lo hice así y trata de encender pero luego se protege y queda el led en rojo, pareciera que hay una falla en el secundario. Alguna idea?


----------



## John Miller (Mar 11, 2016)

Hola buen día sube fotos reales de tu power suply por ambos lados para analizarla, a lo mejor sea alguna soldadura fría.

Maki.


----------



## DealTech (Mar 12, 2016)

Saludos, el estado de la fuente es el siguiente:

1. Al conectarla a la red alumbra el led naranja (Standby)
2. Al medir voltaje al filtro principal del primario esta presente el voltaje y estable
3. Hay 5v en el secundario del transformador pequeño

Falla
4. Al puentear PWR y 5V la fuente intenta arrancar pero enseguida da alarma y se prende el led rojo.

Adjunto fotos reales de la fuente.

Gracias por sus aportes y compartir sus experiencias con esta fuente.


----------



## Rober1992 (May 18, 2020)

DealTech dijo:


> Gracias, la fuente es es la que subo en las imágenes, esta sin el cable.




Hola amigo disculpa me ayudarías a mostrarme o bien decirme los colores de el diodo que se ve a un lado de los cables que vienen de xbox


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 18, 2020)

Rober1992 dijo:


> los colores de el diodo que se ve a un lado de los cables


Yo creo que te refieres a la resistencia RB11 
En la foto del post #7 se aprecia mejor y parece ser de 120Ω


----------

